# Sailing in Greece



## SkipperBrian

Hi,

Where should we charter a yacht in Greece? Any suggestions? Which charter company?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## PCP

Have you checked these threads?

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/iberia-med/104344-croatia-versus-greece.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chart...ecommendations-regions-charter-companies.html

I don't know this company personally and I am not endorsing it but it has great references on trip adviser and has a good information about the several sailing grounds in Greece and that's why I am posting it:

http://www.greeksails.com/en_GB/greek-sails-sailing-area/


----------



## ereiss

A site which can give you some reviews of charter companies is:

Yacht charter Greece and sailing holidays Greece and Turkey - Marine navigation - Yacht charters Greek islands and Turkish coasts

We used him 6 years ago before we did a flotilla charter in the western areas.

Best of luck.


----------



## SkipperBrian

Thanks. I will keep you guys posted......


----------



## trav365plus

SailingEurope- Mediterranean Sailing in... Croatia, Greece, Italy, Spain, Turkey - Sailing Europe


----------



## alex_sauvage

ereiss said:


> A site which can give you some reviews of charter companies is:
> 
> Yacht charter Greece and sailing holidays Greece and Turkey - Marine navigation - Yacht charters Greek islands and Turkish coasts
> 
> We used him 6 years ago before we did a flotilla charter in the western areas.
> 
> Best of luck.


I can second it. The website is full of useful information (particulary if you never been to Greece) and Diederik (I believe is his name) is very helpful. He recommended us a few smaller charter companies and we eventually went with one of them. Pretty happy about it. And Diederik was very helpful with variety of questions I had about sailing in Greece (it was our first time there and I hope not the last one . If you never been in Greece, I highly recommend chartering boat there because you can combine your sailing trip with sightseeing of a lot of historic places. It is in fact a birthplace of Western civilization.


----------



## MicheleR

We had a wonderful fabulous time in Knidos, Dodecanese and other Greek islands during our charter vacation on motor sailor yacht Infinity from Bodrum. Everything was set even better than our expectations. Captain and crew members were strongly experienced and very efficient people. They did their bests to make us feel comfortable. Captain has very good experince to sail according to weather and sea conditions. All of us appreciate this professional hospitality. I absolutely recommend wwwcobrayachtcom


----------



## chrondi

If you are not satisfied by either of the two:
Yacht charter Greece , bareboats and crewed yachts
Nomicos Yachts Ltd.
you will not be satisfied by anyone else.
Sailing out of Alimos marina near Athens provides for best combination of boat variety and charter price.


----------



## PCP

chrondi said:


> If you are not satisfied by either of the two:
> Yacht charter Greece , bareboats and crewed yachts
> Nomicos Yachts Ltd.
> you will not be satisfied by anyone else.
> Sailing out of Alimos marina near Athens provides for best combination of boat variety and charter price.


And you are not by any chance related with those companies?


----------



## chrondi

I have chartered from both and was satisfied.
I have joined the sailnet forum 10 years ago and have always been consistent in my remarks and arguments. Be advised about my sailing club and role in it: CNCE Cercle Nautique des Communautés Européennes


----------



## PCP

Ok, I'm advised

Just the way you express yourself seemed a bit emphatic to me : *"If you are not satisfied by either of the two..you will not be satisfied by anyone else."*


----------



## Night_Sailor

skipperbrian said:


> hi,
> 
> where should we charter a yacht in greece? Any suggestions? Which charter company?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> brian


athens sailing academy


----------



## alex_sauvage

Check Sailing Issues website (sailingissues dot com). He got a lot of very useful information about sailing in Greece, including some recommendation regarding charter companies. I had a good luck with one of the smaller companies that he has recommended


----------



## HarkSkipper

We chartered from an individual(marketed through his company name) whose Jeanneau 37 had just come off a Sunsail lease-to-own program, and we had a great experience with him and the boat. George picked us up at the airport, helped us with the paperwork in the Avion harbourmaster's office, then took us for coffee! (which was much needed after an overnight flight to Athens, I assure you). PM me if you would like his contact information.


----------



## CPT NIKOS

If you have a skipper licence then the best thing is charter a boat and make your own trip !!!
There a lot of companies in this area .. but you can also find small local companies near the area that yoy want to visit i.e if you want to sail in South East Aegean then try to find a copany locateds in Rodos or in Kos island


----------



## avarv

One of the best areas is cyclades island group. almost all the companies have their base in paros island. a family owned company, GreekWaterYachts - specializes in Small Cyclades sailing and Santorini sailing


----------



## philip skipper

Hi Brian,I work with Dream Yacht Charter,they have good boats & service all around Greece.My favorite area is Cyclades islands.


----------



## Sailover

Hello!
you can check the Intersailclub website. My experience was great with them, and the website ita very complete. They know different agencies and they warn you about waht's and waht's not in the clauses. Also they compare the agencies (even the individual skippers). I can tell they are new because many vendors are not mentioned in the website yet (I know a lot about many charter companies) but anyway they were prepared to respond to any doubts I had


----------



## chuck5499

Brian - not sure when you are going to be there or where but stay in touch and maybe we can meet up as we will be sailing Greece this summer.

pm me with your email if you like with your schedule.


----------



## Ceyson

There are actually many charter company, operating in the area. If you think to plan a route combining with Turkish Coasts and Dodecanese Islands in Greece guletvoyage.com do arrangments


----------



## kellysails

We did a one way charter from Athens to Paros Island through the Cyclades chain for two weeks. Of our eight charter adventures it was the best one by far. Down hill sailing all the way, 280nm of bliss. We used Sailing In Blue (SIB), they were just fantastic. We went the last week of May and first week of June, perfect dates. We avoided the worst of the Meltimie (sp) winds. Only once we were sailing in 30+ knt winds, mostly perfect wind the whole way. You need to be experienced for this trip, there can be BIG water and wind.


----------



## mezzoangelina

I know there are a million and one charter cos but just curious if anyone has had any experience with the person who admins the Facebook page, Sailing Greece? My husband and I are planning our honeymoon and on a budget (who isn't), and their rates are the best for what is promised. The boats are privately owned so there's no formal brokerage involved, which is great, again, for the price, but not so great for our buyer confidence.... 

Any experience or things we should be most wary of if we go this route? TIA


----------



## chuck5499

mezzoangelina said:


> IAny experience or things we should be most wary of if we go this route? TIA


Get Heikell's Greek Waters Pilot and read it. It will explain a lot especially about the weather. And if you have your own copy you can mark it up and make notes on where you want to go. 
Oh it will also give you a bit on where to find the weather forecasts.

I will be sailing Greek waters this summer and have spent several weeks going through it doing some route planning with an eye both to what we want to see, harbors and anchorages and getting to everywhere we want to and dealing with the prevailing winds.


----------



## Halcyon1

SkipperBrian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where should we charter a yacht in Greece? Any suggestions? Which charter company?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


The Ionian is great.






I can't wait to go back!

Pete


----------



## kellysails

We enjoyed the Cyclades. This island group lives between Greece and Turkey. We view it as our best ever charter abroad. We used Sailing in Blue out of Athens and did a one way 270 nm charter to Paros Island. They were great. We are thinking that next time we just may charter out of Paros Island and skip Athens all together. 

The challenge with the Cyclades is the strong winds called the Melemi that happen during the summer. This occurs when there is a low pressure system over Turkey and a high pressure system over Greece. The north winds can be amazing, we used them to every advantage. The nice thing with the one way charter out of Athens is that it is a down hill ride the whole way. 

Highly recommend Sailing in Blue, good folks.

Wanted to attach my Google Earth trip track but Sailnet does not allow *.kmz file, err. Send me a personal email and I will reply back with the kmz attached.

-craig


----------



## zykorie

c


----------



## SanderO

The Maltemi blows across the Aegean Islands... almost got it!

Mediterranean Sailing, Cruising, Navigation. Mediterranean Winds.


----------



## Camille75

Hello my friend,

Last year I took a trip to Greece and I decided to rent a boat with Click&Boat , it is a little different from your regular yacht charter because you are renting with the actual owner of the boat. If you ask me it was a pretty good deal, and I was really able to personalize my trip.

Definitely check them out...

Happy Sailing


----------



## Christian Winkler

Some words about sailing in Greece in these days:
there is strong political tension between Greece and Turkey. Due to war in Syria millions of refugees have found temporary shelter in Turkey but are desperately longing to proceed to Greece and then further to central Europe. Many of these poor people try to reach greek islands in agean sea with small boats, which is dangerous due to daily strong Meltemi winds. Many of them have lost their lifes already. And once you find one of their boats full of people you must not even think about helping them: only thing allowed is to call the coast guard, otherwise you might be accused for smuggling them across the sea border. 
Better place to go sailing is Ionian Sea (greek west coast) maybe from Levkada (Lefkada). Try "Iionan Charter" and visit nice islands like Ithaka. Odysseus was there...


----------



## jvlassak

We'll be chartering out of Lefkada this summer. It'll be our first charter that side of Greece. The islands are indeed really nice and the winds not nearly as strong as in the Cyclades or Dodekanese. 

I agree with the previous post, although one has to keep things in perspective. We sailed in the Dodekanese for three weeks at the peak of the refugee crisis a few years ago, and didn't come across a single instance of refugees trying to cross. I would imagine checking in and out between Greece and Turkey may be a bit more difficult too these days.


----------



## ugur1923

Hello,

First you should definitely rent a yacht in Greece. Its nature, food, drinks, coves are all perfect. I went on a yacht tour on Mykonos island 4 years ago, everything was very nice. My suggestion would be to go on a yacht tour. You can meets other people. You can also rent a yacht with peace of mind from any pier.

John Cameron


----------



## borda

Hi,
I don't have any idea about charter a yacht in Greece. But if you charter a yacht in Greece you must surely also visited the Turkey's Aegean coast. Officially a paradise in the world. The most beautiful places I have seen in my life were there.


----------



## DanTyree

ugur1923 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First you should definitely rent a yacht in Greece. Its nature, food, drinks, coves are all perfect. I went on a yacht tour on Mykonos island 4 years ago, everything was very nice. My suggestion would be to go on a yacht tour. You can meets other people. You can also rent a yacht with peace of mind from any pier.
> 
> John Cameron


Oh, Mykonos is a heaven. It's a little expensive though.


----------

